# Heard it here first: Charlie Bell is a lock...



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

...to have his name come up this summer in Raptors rumors.

How could he not?

Bell has been signed by Bryan Colangelo in Phoenix *AND* Maurizio Gherardini in Benneton. Seriously. Like, why are we not hearing his name right now?

I can see a team like San Antonio signing Charlie Bell this summer and then listening to NBA eggheads call it a "shrewd" move for the next two seasons. Why can't we make this move first?

The connections are all over the place. Flintstone like Mo Pete.

Played in the Spanish league. Played in the Italian league. I mean... c'mon.

Four time Michigan State Defensive Player of the Year, three NCAA Final Four appearances...

And he recorded a triple double with the Bucks this past season--against the Suns, no less.

This is shocking to me.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Sometime this season when I was watching the Raptors play the Bucks I was asking myself - Who would I rather have on the Raptors, Anthony Parker, or charlie Bell? 

Ultimately I chose Anthony Parker on the grounds that I think he's a better defender and perimeter shooter, and because he's already in Raptors uniform, but I saw so many similarities between their situations. By that I mean, both were pretty good college players, got drafted, got no playing time in the NBA, went to the EuroLeagues, and then came back to play in the NBA at an older age because playing in the NBA was their dream.

I always wondered if BC would try to get Charlie Bell... But I mean, would we have him start or play off the bench, and if he starts, would having Parker and Charlie Bell at our 2 and 3 spots be a good idea? I mean, defensively, we could lockdown tons of star players, but with TJ Fords shooting abilities only being decent, will we be missing that scoring threat that keeps defenses away from Bosh... Or are we hoping Bargnani will be that perimeter scorer that all the teams fear.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i remember bell as a solid shooter. he'd be a very good pickup, imo. (and would have been a much smarter and cheaper signing than jones was). like dixon, his size leans toward him playing off the bench -- basically taking dixon's role and minutes.

tj/jose, bell, and parker with bsh and dre up front would give us a very interesting and dynamic line. i'm sure sam would have three of them on the floor together often.

we know that there's been interest shown in ersan, bell seems a logical want. anyone thing that gadz could fit? he had a poor year but has played well in the past with tj in a fast paced game. it could be one of those situation where bc finds a guy that's fallen but might regain his game in a situation that simulates where/when he succeeded.

getting off topic...anyway... i like the thinking of adding bell


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i'd definitely like that pickup...bell is a blue collar type of player who can play lock down defense against most 1s and 2s in this league...

if BC can get him, it'll definitely be a great under-the-radar type of pickup like the AP and Garbo pickups from last season...


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great prospect, but at 6'3 he really is an undersized shooting guard. I don't see him coming unless Dixon leaves the team via a trade. He has great size for the point, but our points are locked up good. 

Bell had really good games with the Bucks ... getting triple doubles. I don't think he'll be available for anything under MLE. 

I think the big hole we need to fill in is a defensive minded athletic SF that can rebound the ball and be a presence in the lane.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd be very shocked if it costed us the full MLE to get C. Bell. But I do definately think you are spot on with that being our big hole. Hopefully we could get both Bell and fill that hole this offseason. A S&T to fill the hole, and then use the MLE (or part of it) after on C. Bell. I would imagine we would be giving up a gaurd or two in the deal, so Bell could fill the rotation void left by them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dixon isn't earning much money. We could waive him or trade him to a team with cap space without having to take anything back. Dixon shouldn't hold us back from making any deals.

A line-up of Ford, Bell, Parker, Bosh, and Bargnani would be pretty crazy. Big time scoring options at every position. Our guards and Andrea would need to step up their rebounding if that were to happen.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm sort of leaning towards recruiting guys from winning teams (which doesn't include charlie bell... yet). i've never really been like that, i 'believe' in almost every player in the league, but i have a feeling that rasho really helped the team this year at least partly for that reason. there's something to be said for players who've recently seen success first-hand or have been successful themselves.

but that's what i'm saying on june 6. who knows how i'll feel come july.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

As for Gadzilla, I like him, but he might be too clumsy physically and mentally to keep up with the team we are designing, and we have Kris Humphries to play a similar role at a fraction of the price.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn you speedy. Damn you to hell. Raising my spirits only to have crash down completely with a simple click of a button.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

I also have thought about that Ballocks. Maybe it doesn't matter, but a couple LLE vet's like PJ Brown or Gary Payton at the end of the offseason might be really helpful in keeping our youth motivated day-to-day. Also, I think we need to realize that around 15 or 16 rebounds a game between our two starting bigs isn't great. Therefore, a good rebounding swingman would be a very helpful addition (/maybe Joey will step it up again). I think this offseason is extremely important in that it is our last one that we can really add a lot of salary. We could potentially trade away about 3 million in salary, take on 7 or so (I'm talking about in a S&T), and then use up the full MLE. That, used wisely, could be huuuge for our teams developement.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I like Bell, but I don't see him as a starter. I like the lineup the way it was in the playoffs. The problem with him is that he is also undersized, and having him and Ford on the court at the same time would be mismatches every night on the defensive end.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't really get too excited about Charlie Bell, another undersized guard in the backcourt isn't gonna get us anywhere closer to a championship 

I'd just like to think that BC has his sights set a little higher than Charlie Bell.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wouldn't mind getting Bell, but he does not cover for the athletic swingman that we are lacking. If we are going to keep Dixon than I rather save the money on somebody else as having both Dixon and Bell would be too much for a 2nd unit combo guard.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

This is just the type of move I anticipate from BC. Good call Speedy


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

ballocks said:


> i'm sort of leaning towards recruiting guys from winning teams (which doesn't include charlie bell... yet). i've never really been like that, i 'believe' in almost every player in the league, but i have a feeling that rasho really helped the team this year at least partly for that reason. there's something to be said for players who've recently seen success first-hand or have been successful themselves.
> 
> but that's what i'm saying on june 6. who knows how i'll feel come july.
> 
> peace


I like this concept as well, but these guys (from winning teams) are traditionally overpaid. That is NOT waht we need.

Derek Fisher, anyone??


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

For the right price (in acquiring him), I don't mind Charlie Bell.

He'd be a nice upgrade over Dixon, and someone who could (dependently) come off the bench, hit some long jumpers, make some plays, and contribute some offensive energy. And yes, he can defend - an underrated commodity.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

As it turns out I was probably wrong. Obviously his name didn't come up, but he has drawn interest from unnamed NBA teams and it is possible we were one of them.

Milwaukee has supposedly offered him a three-million dollar starting salary in a multi-year contract, but he isn't interested in staying there. He is getting offers overseas, especially from one or more Greek teams. He is currently weighing his options. Odds are he won't sign with another NBA team because Milwaukee has matching rights.

Seems as though his price tag was just too high, even though it was small by NBA standards. With Kap and Delfino added to the squad there probably isn't room for the former Flintstone. Shame.


----------

